# Private Property and trespassing in BV Colorado



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

This came across my desk this morning from John Kreski at AHRA.

Dear AHRA Outfitters and private boaters,

AHRA has received a complaint regarding trespassing on the owner's private property north of Buena Vista, river left (EAST).

The property is located in Section 1f (Railroad Bridge to Buena Vista). Attached are image depicting the location of the property.

The issue is the large popular jumping rock into the river leads you into the property owner's beach to get you back to the large rock.

AHRA has placed a no trespassing sign on the side of BLM indicating the property to the east is private property. PLEASE respect the private property and do not enter the premises.

Also, please pass this on to your staff as they venture out as private boaters.

Thank you for your cooperation, John


----------

